# Help...Need Recipe!!



## wendys (Mar 16, 2010)

I am preparing and serving a brunch to about 250 people this coming Sunday, and am grocery shopping tomorrow. I am having trouble finding a recipe for a quiche that can be made in full hotel pans. I have plenty of pans, thinking that I probably need about 12-20 pans. If anyone knows a good egg/cheese/spinach or broccoli and or sausage, etc recipe I would be forever grateful!
Thank you.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I have never made a quiche that big, not sure i would want to try. I wonder if it would cook evenly enough. Anyway I would ask EDBUCHANNON for something this size. If he doesn't show up you can try sending him a pm. Otherwise I would hit the dollar store for a bunch of cheap pie tins.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah i never made it that big either, quiche is my favorite. its basically pie dough with things added to it. i like to think of it as an omlet in a pie chell, so u can put different things, peppers, tom, onions and dont forget cheesse, bacon, sausage.. you can try covering it up so it doesnt burn. i think it should work in a hotel pan but yeah uneven cooking might give you problem try lower the temp to like 300 and covers.


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

No problem, Wendy. I used to prepare quiche for a large number of people while in catering and a hotel pan holds 2.5 times normal 9-in quiche recipe. Depending what else is on the table, a 9-in quiche serve 5-7, thus a hotel pan serves 12-18. You can figure out the rest.
Hint: make pastry quite tall on the sides to avoid messy spills in the oven. Avoid pastry having cracks that helps with cleanup.
Good luck!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

When my brother needs to make a humungus quiche, he adds cold mashed potato the the pastry mix. Ratio 1 part potato to 4parts flour. This way you can make a thicker lining thats still quite light and crisp, but it really holds its shape.Tastes really good too.
Its also a very deep pie, so once  it has blind baked, the remaining cooking time is very long and slow. 
The filling has to be double cream (highfat content) or it may split. Saute and drain any meat n veg that would otherwise leech water if raw

It's worth a try

Ps. this pastry isnt as likely to crack... A great advantage


----------



## wendys (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone...these suggestions and hints are very helpful!


----------

